# Giant Silk Moth Caterpillar



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Biggest damn caterpillar i have ever seen. Probably close to 5". Found him on my composter this morning. Already had a 20 gallon tank set up for a swallowtail butterfly caterpillar we found earlier this year and hatched so tossed him in there. Not 10 minutes later it started spinning its coccoon. Adult moth has a wingspan of 4-6". Crazy. My son got a kick out of the butterfly life cycle, he cant take his eyes off this beast. 3rd photo is what i think its gonna turn into.























Edit....just saw these things are semi toxic and can projectile their blood thats in the spikes. It didnt freak out at all when i moved him tho, although my dog acted like he wanted to eat it lol. Would have been a very sick pup.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

My daughter found one in a dead pine about a month ago.







It’s wings weren’t in great shape so we put it in an area a bird wouldn’t likely find it but it was dead the nx day.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

When I was a kid, our neighbor's bushes were being absolutely devoured by these big spiky caterpillars. They called me over, because I was really into science, and entomology. They literally had a couple hundred caterpillars. I convinced them that the bushes would recover (they did), and to let the caterpillars pupate. And then I collected about 30 cocoons. And they almost all hatched into Cecropia Moths. I had a bedroom FULL of them, one day. lol. I release most, but pinned a few for a bug collection I had.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> When I was a kid, our neighbor's bushes were being absolutely devoured by these big spiky caterpillars. They called me over, because I was really into science, and entomology. They literally had a couple hundred caterpillars. I convinced them that the bushes would recover (they did), and to let the caterpillars pupate. And then I collected about 30 cocoons. And they almost all hatched into Cecropia Moths. I had a bedroom FULL of them, one day. lol. I release most, but pinned a few for a bug collection I had.


I did similarly. Grew up chasing giant, tiger, spicebush, pipevine, and zebra (swallowtail).
Cecropia and Polyphemous. Had a Luna moth caught in TN. Still have most of my Riker mounts.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We find Luna moths around the lights up in the Keweenaw. You have to get out there early or all you find is wings.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Great find. We see Giant Silk Moths somewhat regularly here in Manistee Co., however I don't remember seeing a Cecropia Moth.

A Luna Moth I found on June 22 this year.









And an Imperial Moth captured July 21 last year.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Resurrecting as after 11 months mothra has been born!






























Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Beautiful!


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

PWood said:


> Great find. We see Giant Silk Moths somewhat regularly here in Manistee Co., however I don't remember seeing a Cecropia Moth.
> 
> A Luna Moth I found on June 22 this year.
> 
> ...


Used to drive around in Nordhouse dunes area with my young daughter and spotlight giant moths. Running out of the car waving a net in the wee hours. One of endless critter missions we always enjoyed


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Good update


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It's really cool to watch the newly hatched moths "blow up" their wings. The wings just sort of expand slowly, with the moth fluttering them from time to time. Eventually they are full sized, and the moth can fly. It can take a couple hours and is fascinating to see.


----------

